# Pollinating Vetch



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

One of my neighbors asked me today if I was interested in pollinating 20 acres of vetch he was going to grow for seed. So I checked on the search and didn't have much luck finding info for vetch. I did find out that there were at least 3 different types of vetch so I need to ask him what type he was going to grow. Right now I have 6 hives that are 3/4 mile from his fields. I told him they were probably going to give him good pollination but he seemed to think they needed to be on his fields.

What is the density of the hives per acre that I should use? He said that vetch is a fall seeded crop and he should know how much acreage he would be able to get in. So I have some time to grow my colonies before nest year. What would be a good charge per hive for this?

I'm just starting to feel competent after 4 years of keeping bees with some success and some failures. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snapset (May 2, 2015)

If I could find 20 acres of hairy vetch, I would do whatever it took to get my hives on it.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

i have seen bees working crown vetch not really heavily tho


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have seen honey bees working crown vetch, but I have heard that vetch is mildly toxic to honey bees.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

See this thread

http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-222710.html


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I'm still curious what the hive per acre rate is. This will help me with the farmer.


----------



## Bee Nut (Oct 10, 2015)

Our hairy vetch is about to bloom. Really looking forward to the bees drawing out a lot of wax. Just as an FYI our bees worked joint vetch very well last fall when nothing else was blooming. Not sure they made much honey off of it but they were all over it. As many blooms as hairy vetch makes, I would think you could get away with as many as a hive per acre. A hive per 2 acres would probably be better for the bees and yield higher per hive.


----------

